
Ask HN: Has Apple Messages stopped working for you in the past week? - z0a
In the past week, Messages on my iPhone has completely stopped working and a couple friends of mine have told me they&#x27;ve recently had the same issue. I&#x27;m curious to know how widespread this issue is or if it&#x27;s just us.
======
hppb
No issues for me whatsoever.

